# pheasants around the dickinson area



## timbuck (Dec 2, 2002)

Hi, just looking for general info on this years pheasant populations and weather conditions. Was last out to your state in '99 and did very well on plots land and wma's. Even got a few ranchers to let me on, actually 2 out of 27, if I remember correctly. Thanks in advance. Tim. P.S. Was the drought as bad as i was hearing from the duck hunters? Thanks again for your time.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

The drought is very bad in SW N.D. Went south of Dickenson twice early in the season and have not been back since! The CRP has been cut in 1/2 and the remaining is very short! The birds are in pockets and it is definatly tough hunting! Especially if you don't have any land lined up! I would suggest you try S.E. N.D. The area is not depended upon CRP and you'll will find birds in any slough bottoms around Crops-Corn, Grain, etc. Most farmers will let you on and lot's of plots land! :sniper:


----------

